# Cracked Bezel/Housing - Parts available anywhere?



## kernelhappy (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok, so I have a case on my Touchpad but somehow still managed to break the plastic right above the speaker on the left side.

View attachment 3160


Luckily, it's on the side where the case hinge is and is covered except when it use, so hopefully it won't get snagged on something and break off completely, but I'm still concerned it's going to get worse.

The bezel is actually part of the back cover. How hard is it to disassemble/reassemble the touchpad and are the parts available anywhere?


----------



## kernelhappy (Aug 27, 2011)

I did find the EOL disassembly instructions, doesn't look TOO terrible. I would love to hear from someone who has taken one apart and put it back together without butchering it.

HP End of Life Disassembly Instructions


----------



## ften (Aug 26, 2011)

kernelhappy said:


> I did find the EOL disassembly instructions, doesn't look TOO terrible. I would love to hear from someone who has taken one apart and put it back together without butchering it.
> 
> HP End of Life Disassembly Instructions


I've taken it apart and put it back together, I'd say it's almost impossible to take it apart with out without breaking some of the plastic clips that hold the metal clips (mentioned on the top of page 3 in the doc you linked to) in place. Luckly this doesn't really have an effect on putting the Touchpad back together, as even without the plastic clips holding the metal clips in place the metal clips still work fine and the hold is still as tight as if the plastic clips werent broken.

I personaly find clip 5 and 8 to be the biggest pain in the ass to get undone. Clip 8 is especially a pain in the ass because if you accidentally pull out the clip you have to take off the USB board to put it back on correctly.
I'd also watch out for the plastic tabs in the top left and bottom left corners of the touchpad, as they are just plastic and applying to much pressure to pop them out can break them.

When putting the Touchpad back together make sure the digitizer ribbon cables (the double ribbon cable coming off the LCD) are perfectly straight and locked into place before you put it back together. You'll know if they slid out of place at all when you boot the Touchpad and you have loss of partial touch capability. Generally if they are slightly miss aligned this loss will be located near the edges of the Touchpad screen.

Finally I'd say that the spudger (White plastic thing in the needed tools in that doc you linked to) makes it 100X easier to take the Touchpad apart. When I first started taking the touchpad apart I was just using a flat tip screw driver and after a 10 or so minutes with little progress I was like "screw this" and switched to the spudger.

Hopefully this post will save you some time and headache.


----------



## 07GSXR (Aug 24, 2011)

I actually just noticed last week, I have a crack on both sides from the speaker to the screen on the bezel. Poor bezel design. I need to contact HP for warranty


----------



## chokingjaik (Sep 25, 2011)

I have the 64gb Touchpad, and I ordered a case that seemed to be ideal (http://www.amazon.com/Acase-TouchPad-Quality-Premium-9-7-inch/dp/B005HMUSOO). It's not real leather, but does hold the touchpad tight. So tight that it cracked the side where it "clasps" around the edge. I noticed a second crack next to it. I filed a claim with amazon and was refunded the price of the case. HP said send it in, and they will repair it for free since it's not physical damage.

There is going to be a ton of people that have this issue with the cracking. Someone creating a aftermarket housing replacement is going to make a bit of money. I don't imagine HP will sell the bezel/housing as a replacement, and I bet they'll start charging people for replacements after they realize that it's going to be a huge problem


----------



## 07GSXR (Aug 24, 2011)

chokingjaik said:


> I have the 64gb Touchpad, and I ordered a case that seemed to be ideal (http://www.amazon.com/Acase-TouchPad-Quality-Premium-9-7-inch/dp/B005HMUSOO). It's not real leather, but does hold the touchpad tight. So tight that it cracked the side where it "clasps" around the edge. I noticed a second crack next to it. I filed a claim with amazon and was refunded the price of the case. HP said send it in, and they will repair it for free since it's not physical damage.
> 
> There is going to be a ton of people that have this issue with the cracking. Someone creating a aftermarket housing replacement is going to make a bit of money. I don't imagine HP will sell the bezel/housing as a replacement, and I bet they'll start charging people for replacements after they realize that it's going to be a huge problem


1 Year warranty will fix bezel issues


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd say claim warranty. Why pay to fix it when HP will do it for free?


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

The high-mil skin should help that some. Like window tint, it's like a binding agent that resists attempts to break a window better than the window without tint.

On the other hand, once broken, it keeps the bits together. Good for the Touchpad, not good for a window that a thief breaks without having to worry about broken glass everywhere.


----------

